# Grand Nephew's First Bass On The Shaky Head!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My grand nephew went fishing with his Dad and learned how to fish the shaky head worm, and did quite well on it! His bigge














st was 3 pounds 2 ounces. Way to go Colton!
Not bad for an 8 year old! The smiles there say it all. He's hooked for life! The 3 plus is his personal best, but I am sure that won't last long..lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the young fisherman, his dad and the proud granddad. Next thing you know, he will be taking you out to fish.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ron
An 11.8 was caught there last Saturday..


----------

